# Wie kann man ein Fomular machen das es nicht im Quelltext erscheint



## wingman (15. Mai 2004)

Hallo

Ich will ein Fomular machen. Aber es darf nicht bei Quelltext anzeigen das ganze Fomular angezeigt werden. Weil ich schon paar mal erlebt habe das einfach anderen das ganze Fomular aus dem Quelltext rauskopiert haben und bei seiner Homepage eingefügt. Das ist ja so bei HTML

Wie kann ich das ganze Fomular in PHP machen das man nichts mehr sieht im Quelltext



Gruss Dave


----------



## ronin (15. Mai 2004)

Das geht nicht.
PHP erzeugt zur Anzeige ja auch nur HTML. ^^

Aber warum ein Formular so schützenswert sein soll ist mir ein Rätsel. Hier im Forum siehst du ja auch ne ganze Reihe an "Formularen". ^^


----------



## wingman (15. Mai 2004)

Hallo

Das wo es ausgibt echo das ist schon klar das es im Quelltext ist. Aber nicht der ganze Code. Habe irgendwo mal gesehen das es nicht den ganzen Code ausgibt auf einer andere Webseite. Und bei einen Forumanmeldung sieht man auch nichts alles nur das mit echo ausgegeben wird.

Irgendeine Lösung gibt es sicher 

Gruss Dave


----------



## ronin (15. Mai 2004)

Also:
Dein Formular ist HTML und wird angezeigt.

Aber:
Die Verarbeitung des Formulars passiert im PHP-Script und ist für User nicht einsehbar. Aber das is bei ASP, Perl, whever auch so.


Schau mal in den Tutorials nach Formularen. Da findest du was.
Ronin


----------



## Mairhofer (15. Mai 2004)

@wingman
Du kommst sicherlich aus Österreich, so wie dein Satzbau ist 

Daher hab ich auch Probleme genau zu verstehen, wo das Problem ist. Willst du den HTML Code verschlüsseln oder soll der PHP Code nicht einsehbarsein?


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (15. Mai 2004)

1. HTML-Code wird immer angezeigt.
2. PHP-Code wird nie angezeigt.

D.h. dein Formular-Layout wird im Quelltext angezeigt. Das was mit dem Formular passiert (wenn du das, was mit dem Formular passieren soll in PHP machst) wird nicht angezeigt.

... und ob das Formular mit echo oder nicht ausgegeben wird, ist sowas von scheissegal.... 

Grundsätzlich sind Formulare aber auch nicht sowas besonderes, dass man sie vor Diebstahl schützen muss....


----------



## wingman (15. Mai 2004)

Ja genau das meine Ich den html Code verschlüsseln geht das?

Und wie?

Gruss Dave


----------



## Mairhofer (15. Mai 2004)

Ich hab da von was neuem geilen im Internet gehört, nennt sich Google.
Da hab ich beim 1. Suchversuch mit "html verschlüsseln" ca 63.000 Sachen gefunden und der 2. war es sofort.
Da wird auch direkt gesagt, das es sowas von schwachsinn ist es zu versuchen, weil der dekodier algo direkt mitgeliefert werden muss(woher soll der Browsercompiler wissen, was sonst los ist).

Von daher rate ich dir nur dich mich sowas nicht zu beschäftigen. Es ist absolut sinnlos.
Das einzige, wovon es dich schützt ist, wenn ein User sich den Quellcode anschaut und sieht da was anderes.
Wenn er will dann dekodiert er es eben (dauert mit kompletten Script bauen 5 min) und hat dann dennoch das was er will.

Also es geht ja, aber sinnlos^999999^999999^9999 und das in periode^3.

Andreas


----------



## mbuehren (17. Mai 2004)

Hi,
vielleicht solltest Du lieber mit Flash arbeiten. Da kann keiner sehen wie das Formular aussieht und keiner wird Deinen Quellcode klauen.

Wobei was ist an einem HTML Formular so wichtig? 

Wie wäre es sonst mit einem Javascript, welches die Rechte Maustaste sperrt. Dann das Ganze noch in einen 10 mal verschachtelten Frameset und keiner wird deinen Quellecode finden. 

Freiheit für den HTML code!


----------



## _voodoo (17. Mai 2004)

http://www.vollversion.de/download/hide_my_code_1739.html

Was - bitte - ist  an deinem Formlar so einmalig, dass es verschlüsselt werden muss?

Und wieso liegt der Thread im PHP Forum?


----------

